
Ask HN: Which tool do you use to take math-heavy notes? - Eugeleo
For context: I&#x27;m looking for the best tool that I could utilize to write my college notes. I&#x27;ve read about TiddlyWiki, Notable, Typora (and other markdown editors)... But can&#x27;t decide which would be the best and don&#x27;t have enough time to try them all.
======
rayraegah
I took most math heavy notes in markdown with LaTeX. Sometimes, I used google
sheets. Lately I've been using Observable[1].

[1] [https://beta.observablehq.com/](https://beta.observablehq.com/)

------
mhh__
I can be quite quick in Tex, and a modern surface or ipad is very good but to
be completely honest paper is still king.

------
ISNIT
Math Notepad is quite nice: [http://mathnotepad.com/](http://mathnotepad.com/)

------
a-saleh
a) paper and pencil

b) once I had enough skill in typesetting in LaTeX, I was often just typing
Tex in vim directly.

------
yesenadam
LaTeX, with TikZ for diagrams.

